
5.5 to 6.0 earthquake is possible in Northern Italy on November 11-15 - MrBra
https://twitter.com/Quakeprediction/status/399560315521617920
======
MrBra
[http://quackpredict.com/accuracy.html](http://quackpredict.com/accuracy.html)

~~~
MrBra
I am not sure if what I see is inaccuracy.

